# Lizards > General Lizards >  uv question

## SkullyB

So I got a red iguana about a week ago, got everything he needs including his UV bulb, most places say he needs 12 hours of this but he's usually in his hide for 4 of those hours is this ok?

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Yep.  He would spend those hours in the wild hiding as well.  For an iguana, use a good, strong UVB bulb, the kind sold for desert species.  They have high UVB requirements.

----------


## TheSnakeEye

He may be hiding becaus ehe is stressed or improper housing. Make sure everything is perfect and I promise he'll start basking more.

----------

